
Don’t Compare Blue Origin’s Success to SpaceX’s Failures - vishnuks
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/29/dont-compare-blue-origins-success-to-spacexs-failures/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
nabla9
This article lacks data to actually compare these two.

The comparison is between single stage Blue Origin vs. the first stage of
Falcon 9.

What is the difference in payload, speed and height when the reusable first
stage of Falcon 9 separates compared to Blue Origin?

